# CSI 'Girls Gone Wilder' S15/E5



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Did CBS cancel this episode?

My recording of it is showing the news!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Drucifer said:


> Did CBS cancel this episode?
> 
> My recording of it is showing the news!


No they just figured football was more important and after "Good Wife" we needed some news to put us to sleep, like their programmers.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here on the west coast it is still showing in my To Do List. I wonder if they will play it here?


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

*CBS Television* @CBS  ·  5h 5 hours ago 

Due 2 very late #*NFL* game,new start times East/Central viewers ONLY #*MadamSecretary* 9:00ET/8:00CT #*TheGoodWife* 10:00ET/9:00c,NO #*CSI* episode


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, if you record on Sunday night on CBS on a football day, you need to follow @CBS on twitter or check their web site - they post scrolls announcing scheduling changes.

One thing to be aware of is that your DVR scheduler may think the episode was recorded successfully so when next week's guide shows the same episode, it may skip it. Be prepared to manually record it from the guide if that happens.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

On the West Coast, CSI recorded, but it is a rerun still showing as "Girls Gone Wilder". Also showing as S15, E5 with a First Aired Date of 10/26/14.

Will need to check next week's recording to see what it is showing.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

CBS put their later shows Sunday night to die slow deaths (_CSI Miami_, _Mentalist_, etc). Maybe they're ready to be "done with them" by then, and deep into syndication anyway.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, if you record on Sunday night on CBS on a football day, you need to follow @CBS on twitter or check their web site - they post scrolls announcing scheduling changes.
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that *your DVR scheduler may think the episode was recorded* successfully so when next week's guide shows the same episode, it may skip it. Be prepared to manually record it from the guide if that happens.


I'll be watching because I have to pad it if I see the game has ran late.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I'll be watching because I have to pad it if I see the game has ran late.


I just pad out the last show of the evening to begin with and don't worry about it.

Sent from my 23-n010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, if you record on Sunday night on CBS on a football day, you need to follow @CBS on twitter or check their web site - they post scrolls announcing scheduling changes.
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that *your DVR scheduler may think the episode was recorded* successfully so when next week's guide shows the same episode, it may skip it. Be prepared to manually record it from the guide if that happens.


Yep it is my DirecTV Guide for 2 Nov and it is NOT schedule to RECORD.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Will check my to do list to make sure its set to record the episode.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you, set to record.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Shows now in the guide (D*) as "First Aired: 11/02/2014" airdate, but I still wouldn't trust the only 1/2 hour delayed start time w/o plenty of padding.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw a scroll near the end of tonight's football game with the 'updated schedule' for CBS tonight. No CSI listed for tonight. Not sure if that will also apply to the western time zones.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Last week, the game cause a 28 minute delay. Today, it was 32 minutes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

trh said:


> I saw a scroll near the end of tonight's football game with the 'updated schedule' for CBS tonight. No CSI listed for tonight. *Not sure if that will also apply to the western time zones.*


What the do last week?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

CBS should only be allowed to schedule 2 hours off primetime on Sunday evenings, not showing CSI two weeks in a row is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

IndyMichael said:


> CBS should only be allowed to schedule 2 hours off primetime on Sunday evenings, not showing CSI two weeks in a row is beyond ridiculous.


Why are football games now running a hour longer is the question I like answer. It isn't like they need extra game time to avoid a tie game.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You'd think a sport that only has the ball in play an average of 11 minutes per game wouldn't take that long.

I've seen one report where CBS is going to cancel CSI and may not even show all 15 shows this season. But don't worry - CSI - Cyber starts in January.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My guide is showing this episode for the third time Sunday night. 10-11 pm (eastern). Still not showing up to record via the series manager though. Had to manually schedule the show.

Maybe third times the charm?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

*CSI's Slow Death*

November 7, 2014

Sunday night's the biggest TV night of the week, but it's also the night CBS and ABC send their shows to die, where this graveyard is created by the juggernaut that is NBC's powerful Sunday Night Football (which dominates the night every week) and by CBS's own earlier football games. When CBS broadcasts an NFL doubleheader or a late afternoon game, odds are football will spill over into the evening hours, thereby affecting everything that follows. For two weeks in a row, _CSI: Crime Scene Investigation_, long one of television's most popular shows, has had a first-run episode pre-empted by football. On October 26th and November 2nd, the episode entitled "Girls Gone Wilder" never aired, replaced last week by a rerun. For DVR owners, however, the result has been one, big mess. In fact, because last week's episode still showed in most TV providers' guides, viewers' DVRs won't record this Sunday's episode of "Girls Gone Wilder" because the DVR won't consider it a first run episode; it'll be considered a rerun.

So what does this mean for CBS's once stalwart CSI? Insiders say that this show is on death row, with CBS having moved it to justify its inevitable and upcoming cancellation, something over which many analysts have been scratching their heads. As one put it, "CSI blew away the competition every Wednesday night when it aired. It was the ratings champ yet again. However, since moving it to Sunday night this season, the show has tanked, mostly because of CBS's actions and not viewer disinterest. When viewers week after week find their top show not broadcast, or when their DVRs consistently record what was supposed to be CSI but instead was _The Good Wife_ or an earlier CBS show that bleeds over to CSI's time slot, well, viewers simply get fed up and stop watching altogether."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Please cite your source.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ask my sister. She's the one who Emailed me that tidbit last night. Take it for what it's worth.

IMHO, however, CBS moving this show to Sunday night was stupid.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

With DVRs these days it shouldn't matter as much as it used to what night it's on. Especially with csi's core demo being liked close to that of the good wife which has always been on Sunday's as I recall and always done well.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My To Do List is showing this episode as new. Not sure why this time.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> My To Do List is showing this episode as new. Not sure why this time.


Not me on my HR34, had to set it manually.
Thank you thread for the heads up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

One Q? Are we are on time this Sunday?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

armophob said:


> Not me on my HR34, had to set it manually.
> Thank you thread for the heads up.


My 34 isn't either. I just checked. It was my other DVRs that are showing it accurately.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> One Q? Are we are on time this Sunday?


East coast is about 18 minutes late, but it is on.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Why 18 minutes late back east?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> Why 18 minutes late back east?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


football again for the 3rd straight week


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As much as I love the NFL, I can't remember a recent season where Sunday's CBS (or FOX, for that matter) shows were affected so much for 3 consecutive weeks. Will it be 4 next week?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't believe they don't figure out how to schedule an extra 30 mins in to avoid this in the first place.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I can't believe they don't figure out how to schedule an extra 30 mins in to avoid this in the first place.


Personally, I think they need to learn how to shorten the games. Also, one week CSI was pushed back wasn't because of the east coast game going long, but they joined a west coast game that was still in progress. Nice added coverage for fans, but on days with a late game or golf,' they shouldn't also schedule four one-hour TV shows starting at 7pm.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Fox handles Sunday night football overruns well, scheduling a 30 minute program called The OT, and it's very rare that there are actual overruns. CBS took the smart move of bumping the Sunday night line up half an hour later on football days, but obviously that's not good enough. When you look at TV scheduling for football and baseball, and compare the 3 hours allotted to the actual average game times, there's no way to make this work well without allotting more time for the games and filling the air with analysis or replays if by a miracle the games finish sooner than the average...


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Ugh, I have it set to record for 1 1/2 hours later, and it only recorded for 1 hour.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

trh said:


> East coast is about 18 minutes late, but it is on.


I watched my recording today and on the NY flagship CBS station the show started and ended on time (10 ET to 11 ET). I guess some local stations must have had their own delays...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I watched my recording today and on the NY flagship CBS station the show started and ended on time (10 ET to 11 ET). I guess some local stations must have had their own delays...


We had the Denver/Oakland late game; 4 PM start time.
One of the maps I saw said that for NYC, they had the Pitts/Jets game; 1:05 PM start.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Why can't we ff on demand recordings? I recorded this episode on demand, but couldn't ff to the last 15-20 minutes we missed, didn't look to be in HD either, so I deleted it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

IndyMichael said:


> Why can't we ff on demand recordings? I recorded this episode on demand, but couldn't ff to the last 15-20 minutes we missed, didn't look to be in HD either, so I deleted it.


That's determined by the content provider. Some you can some you can't.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

trh said:


> I saw a scroll near the end of tonight's football game with the 'updated schedule' for CBS tonight. No CSI listed for tonight. Not sure if that will also apply to the western time zones.


What it normally means is that nothing will interrupt the schedule; all 3 hour dramas will air, and at their scheduled times. That has been how things have gone in the WC feed now for a few years. I have never seen a Sunday show delayed or preempted due to NFL, at least on the WC.

But, CBS scheduled the _CSI_ "GGW" ep for the last 3 Sundays in a row, so I guess I should check what I really have recorded.

The only real annoyance I see is that during _The Good Wife_, which I am watching long after it has aired, I get about 4 squeezebacks with an annoying super-bright white banner at the bottom of the screen every 10 minutes letting me know when the show following that will have aired already, on the east coast. "Really important" info for a show that has already aired, and not even in my timezone. The best drama on TV has to be interrupted right in the middle of an important dramatic scene 5 times every week, for information not relevant to me and that I could not give two rat's hats about in the first place.

And that is really just a real bush-league way of doing it. What nets normally do is just push the Master Control output of the east coast feed into a 3-hour time delay server, and then 3 hours later the exact same thing is spitted out automatically and exits through the west coast Master Control, complete with nag dialogs regarding the east coast information which does not even apply to us out here.

But MC automation is so sophisticated these days that it would not be any more difficult to simply play the shows out of different P2Air servers 3 hours later, or even from the same P2Air server, without all that added useless crap layered on top of it. Another solution also not any more difficult would be to have the squeezeback graphics Chyron DOWNSTREAM of east coast MC, and therefore downstream of the feed going into the delay server. That would take an Engineer 4 seconds punching buttons on a router panel, just once, and it could stay that way for the entire NFL season. But no.

The only reasons they don't do that? Laziness, apathy, and inertia. "That's the way we've always done it" is their excuse, but that excuse makes little sense in the face of the technology available to them right there in their server rooms, today. Just how much effort would it take? It would be a matter of the MC Op editing two fields on one line of a spreadsheet. That's it. Doesn't even have to get out of his comfortable chair. And neither the Op or the Engineer is paid for piece work; they are hourly, so there really is no reason not to do this, except that management could not care less.

I guess the fact that no one in their entire team could be bothered to lift their littlest finger to do any of that is probably what annoys me about it more than the actual interruptions. Even though it would not cut one penny from their $2-billion profit margin.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

TomCat said:


> What it normally means is that nothing will interrupt the schedule; all 3 hour dramas will air, and at their scheduled times. That has been how things have gone in the WC feed now for a few years. I have never seen a Sunday show delayed or preempted due to NFL, at least on the WC.
> 
> But, CBS scheduled the _CSI_ "GGW" ep for the last 3 Sundays in a row, so I guess I should check what I really have recorded.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying and fine it quite sad. I did MC back in the analog days for a very low budget PBS station and was proud of how I could do a station break with 6 or 7 promos and only 3 tape decks and the viewers would nevr know what was going on. I am in Mountain time and the local CBS station is very quick overlaying those graphics with a statement that all show will be airing at the scheduled time.


----------

